# jail loading averages



## cgigeek (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there any way to get just the loading averages for the jail you are logged to ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

What do you mean by "loading averages"?

Any command that runs on the host system will run in a jail.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 16, 2011)

No. In jail and or Host there will be same Load Average AFAIK


----------

